

Startup City Club – Rent a house with 5 creatives/developers for 30 days - adriantavares
http://www.startupcity.club/

======
cyphunk
So basically this sounds like it's only for "bro's". Or is that only how it
sounds but it is indeed intended for all?

~~~
chrisan
How does it sound like that? I didn't get any sense of "bro" or even male
only. Renting a house implies multiple rooms/bathrooms for male/female split

Females drink alcohol too if "partake in drinking events" is what offends you

~~~
Brian_Curliss
Not sure how cyphunk got that idea. Looks pretty gender neutral to me.

